# Ipad Compatible 4G en france



## Ipod-tow (11 Mars 2013)

Bonsoir,
Voila je souhaite faire l'acquisition d'un Ipad avec la 3G pour mes études et déplacement mais je souhaiterais savoir si il dispose de la 4G française ?

J'aimerais aussi connaitre la différence avec ce modele et le précédent ? (pas le 2, le rétina ancienne génération).

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses


----------



## Larme (11 Mars 2013)

Non. Les fréquences de la 4G françaises ne sont pas compatibles avec les puces 4G des iDevices.
Les différences avec l'ancien modèle sont essentiellement : port lightning, CPU et GPU amélioré il me semble...


----------



## florian1003 (15 Mars 2013)

L'iPad 4 ou le mini sont compatibles avec la future 4G de Bouygues, celle fonctionnant sur la bande 1800 MHz. Pour pouvoir utiliser la 4G d'un autre opérateur, attends le 5 qui sera surement compatible avec celles-ci


----------



## fousfous (15 Mars 2013)

La wifi est aussi 2 fois plus rapide et le chargement est aussi plus rapide.Webcam de façade en HD.


----------

